# Toyota Starlet engine bay tidy up



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

First time I had attempted to clean the engine bay but decided to give it a go.

Before:

Oil spills on the engine and dirt, dust and grime all over.


















Covered the engine over and sprayed the underside of the hood with tar remover and pressure washed it, wiping off any leftover by hand.

Using tar remover again and APC cleaned engine and surrounding parts, dressing plastic with Meguiars dash and trim restorer.

After:




























A very basic clean as best I could, just wanted to tidy it up but when I get the guts to I will cover bits and properly hose it down.

Thanks


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice work looks loads better!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very good job there and attempt, certainly looks alot fresher now, welldone..


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Cracking little cars these,

My aunt had one for years till my cousin passed his test and it sprung a leak from the crank case which was over pressurising itself and ended up been scrapped on the scrappage scheme (where else would you get 2 grand for a car with a busted engine :lol:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

They really are good little cars, use mine all day to dash around down and they are very economical but the 1.3 engine and lightweight build mean that they won't hold back on the motorway


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice mate. I always hose down my engine after the APC stage on an open ended flow (never! pw) and always leave the engine running whilst I do it and so far had no problems. You should try some megs metal polish on the rocker cover....nice and shineyyyyy


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

WP-UK said:


> They really are good little cars, use mine all day to dash around down and they are very economical but the 1.3 engine and lightweight build mean that they won't hold back on the motorway


I very nearly bought the glanza turbo version, although it was imported as non turbo so standard 1.3 on the log. It was £700 as the owner was going in the army. 23,000 miles! still kicking myself..........


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a starlet as my first car!










It wasn't the average starlet though :devil::devil:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Rear wheel drive Starlet's make awesome rally cars


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Really are wolfs in sheeps clothing.. Mine is a 1.3 and nothing special, no mods, yet still quite a powerful kick down in second and third gear at the right speed.. Got some engine paint to do over the weekend so will upload some photos after that!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

turbo! turbo! turbo! :devil:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Nice mate. I always hose down my engine after the APC stage on an open ended flow (never! pw) and always leave the engine running whilst I do it and so far had no problems. You should try some megs metal polish on the rocker cover....nice and shineyyyyy


Got some more products due for the big clean on monday so will do it then. Also got a few little things to do like changing a few bulbs as well as putting the new AG shampoo to the test so will pop it all in the showroom when done :thumb:


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Cracking job mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better mate, good job.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

sf1506 said:


> Cracking job mate





DMH-01 said:


> Looks much better mate, good job.


Thanks guys! Gonna clean it again tomorrow as its been a few months and paint my engine red. Pictures to follow :thumb:


----------

